# البلدَيْن اللذيْن



## rositakay

مرحبا

نقول البلدَيْن أو البلدان

_،سيحرق المصريون علم قطر في شوارع القاهرة وليس علمَيْ الولايات المتّحدة الأمريكية أو إسرائيل، البلدَيْن اللذيْن يتّهمهما الشعب المصري بالتدخلّ في شؤون بلادهم الداخلية_


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد أن علينا أن نقول "البلدَيْن الذَيْن" لأنها تُعتبر الجزء الثاني للمضاف إليه والجزء الأول "الولاياتِ المتّحدةِ الأمريكيةِ أو إسرائيلِ" ٠

يعني: "علمَيْ ... البلدَيْن الذَيْن ... " ٠​


----------



## rositakay

شكراً akhooha
هذا منطقي جدّاً


----------



## cherine

ليست مضافًا إليه، بل بدل. لكنها تظل مجرورة بالطبع لأنها بدل عن مجرور.


----------



## rositakay

Merci Cherine


----------

